# How to make a circular tube with a ring border to embed



## juniperchan (Apr 19, 2010)

Basically for the cross section of the soap loaf i want to make a circle which has a different coloured border. e.g small white circle with a black border....gradually building up the borders, if that makes any sense.

I would like to make the 1st whole circle using a pipe as a mould (any tips on how to line it/get the soap out?

How would i then get the border?  Should i make a thin sheet of the black and then roll it around the tube, then when that is set do it again with a white coloured one....

Or should i put the finished small pipe soap into the middle a larger pipe and then pour the black around that, and so on?

Anyone got an ideas??


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 19, 2010)

> Or should i put the finished small pipe soap into the middle a larger pipe and then pour the black around that, and so on?



That is what I would do.

It is very hard to get tube molded soap out of the molds.

If you partialy freeze the soap inside mold & than bring it out of the freezer, the soap will have shrunk, the mold, as it warms will expand & make it a bit easier to push the soap out. A hairdryer can sometimes help also.

You MUST mist each layer of soap with rubbing alcohol or it will not attach to the next layer of soap. The alcohol glues them together. When you make the 1st tube insert, mist it heavy & then quickly pour the next BEFORE the alcohol has time to dry. If you do not mist, or if the mist dried before the next pour, your layers will snap appart.


----------



## juniperchan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the freezer tip   Should i line the tube with anything or will it be ok as it is??

Also i have been using surgical spirit to spritz bubbles, will this work like the rubbing alcohol?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 19, 2010)

I never line when doing M&P.

I do not know what the ingredients are in surgical spritz. You will be VERY upset if your layers pop appart though :wink: .


----------



## juniperchan (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok no lining it is then - just hope it shrinks enough to get it out 

Just researched rubbing alcohol and apparently surgical spirit is the UK equivalent so that is ok 

Do you have an resources that show US / UK equivalents for soap making? i.e surgical spirit/rubbing alcohol


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have found the easiest way to remove soap from a pipe is to push out with a stick or a pipe with a cap on the end that is just a little smaller than the diameter of the pipe you are using as a mold.  As a rule the shorter the mold the easier the removal.  

I also tried using compressed air to shoot the soap out of a tube, sometimes it would work great, sometimes it was a struggle (if I was in a hurry)

Good luck!!


----------



## juniperchan (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on how to push the soap out, dunno if im brave enough to try compressed air, i think a few sticks are technical enough for me


----------

